# help! ~



## Tigger07 (Jan 25, 2007)

hi everyone very new and very nervous. im 31 had a ectopic 10 years ago lost a tube and a overy, nothing since then, that was all with my ex. now im getting married in april and have started the fertility proses with my other half, ive had blood tests done also day 21 tests shows very low progesterone levels. i also had an internal  scan done which now shows i might not of lost the overy after all which ive been led to belive i had removed when i had my ectopic.   .  ive been looking at this web site for a long time and never got round to posting a message my best friend Dizzy squirel encouraged me to post today, and im glad i have now.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello Tigger ,
I just wanted to say   and welcome to the site  
Please dont be nervous we all friendly  
You'll soon get the hang of it all , and find it a great sorce of support and information .
You are able to request a copy of your hospital notes , i'm not sure you would want to do this or not , but it may ease your mind to know what happening with your ovaries . I requested mine a few years back , i just called the hospital , and they sent me a form out , which i returned and they sent me my notes - all quite easy really .
Anyway enough waffling from me , Good luck with your journey
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hun! Tigger

WOW you did it you made your first post! I'm proud of you 'cause I know it was not easy 

So what next!
When your back online later you will see your replies and you can check out the links I am going to leave you 

then you can click reply and talk back to us . . .

OK first things first inside info tells me your having your 1st appointment in march after all the pre-lim tests and investigations 
they will have a plan to make you parents!

So heres your links

CLICK HERE FOR STARTING OUT

FOR SHROPSHIRE GIRLS CLICK HERE  

For access to the belly buddies board  CLICK & POST HERE 

I know your going to make new friends here and share some crazy days with others at the same stage as you instead of listening to an old begger remebering how it was when I did it!
so what are you waiting for 

Wishing you Friendship  &   


Also, why not pop along to the chatroom when you get a minute - 
it is good to talk to people in the same situation as yourself.

If you are unsure how to use the chatroom, 
then *Myself or Miss TC* will be happy to meet you in there 
at a pre-arranged time for a "one2one" session to familiarise you with the chatroom and its functions. 
Just let us know.


~Dizzi~


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tigger

Welcome to FF, so glad you have decided to come and join us    You will certainly find lots of support and advice here.  

Great news that you have started your investigations.

 with the wedding. 

Linda xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Tigger,
Just wanted to welcome you to FF honey - hey, lucky you having Dizzi for a best friend    She is lovely! 

Good luck for your appt in March hun , looking forward to seeing you around the boards!

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Tigger!! 

Welcome to FF! It will soon become very addictive and you will wonder why you were ever scared of posting!!!

Sounds like you are at the same stage as me! Im gettin married to my DP in May and we have our next appt in March too to see what tx they will offer us. If you ever fancy a chat, Im usually online most days, loitering in the chatroom!!!

Wishing you lots of         and  for the next few months huni! You've got a lot to look forward to!!



Mandy xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi tigger and welcome to the site 

So sorry to hear of your problems with trying for a baby but u have come to the right place for advice and support and Dizzi has left u some great links to try out.

Good luck

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Hun
I know youve had a rough couple of weeks since you first posted 
I also know that your on nights tonight and are having your HSG tommorow

and I just wanted to wish you lots of                   
I know your dreading it 

I hope that one day soon you will feel able to post a reply here, 
Thinking of you Tommorow  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Tigger

Welcome to fertility friends honey

I just wanted to welcome you to the boards

I am sure you will find lots of support advice and friendship thru the boards

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding

and  for tomorrow for your HSG and your appt in march

Love and best wishes

Emxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome to FF,

We are all a great bunch on here, you will get lots support here.

Come and join everybody in the chat room, there are some mad ones on there including myself  

Welldone for posting, it will be the best thing you have done towards you fertility treatment road ahead.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

How you doing hun 

Soon be the weekend 

~Dizzi~


----------

